#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  What are the major mistakes can happen to English speaking and writing?

## Wondergirl

Hi guys, 
we all know mistakes are usual as well as they are the good lessons for our future corrections. In English sometimes we made some common careless mistakes.
If we made an English mistake, it felt us so embarrassed. It's not a big problem because embarrassment is universal, and everyone makes mistakes. English just a language it's not a knowledge so the mistakes are usual. However how to avoid these mistakes and before it we have know what are the major mistakes can happen in English?
I think this discussion may use to all.I'm waiting your answers..... .

*What are the major mistakes can happen to English speaking and writing? 
*

----------


## Moana

> Hi guys, 
> we all know mistakes are usual as well as they are the good lessons for our future corrections. In English sometimes we made some common careless mistakes.
> If we made an English mistake, it felt us so embarrassed. It's not a big problem because embarrassment is universal, and everyone makes mistakes. English just a language it's not a knowledge so the mistakes are usual. However how to avoid these mistakes and before it we have know what are the major mistakes can happen in English?
> I think this discussion may use to all.I'm waiting your answers..... .
> 
> *What are the major mistakes can happen to English speaking and writing? 
> *


This link will be helpful I hope Common Mistakes in Speaking and Writing | Learn English check this out!

----------


## Wondergirl

> This link will be helpful I hope Common Mistakes in Speaking and Writing | Learn English check this out!


Hi, 

It is useful one to correction. thank you for your suggest.
Thank You

----------


## Karikaalan

> Hi guys, 
> we all know mistakes are usual as well as they are the good lessons for our future corrections. In English sometimes we made some common careless mistakes.
> If we made an English mistake, it felt us so embarrassed. It's not a big problem because embarrassment is universal, and everyone makes mistakes. English just a language it's not a knowledge so the mistakes are usual. However how to avoid these mistakes and before it we have know what are the major mistakes can happen in English?
> I think this discussion may use to all.I'm waiting your answers..... .
> 
> *What are the major mistakes can happen to English speaking and writing? 
> *


Major mistake is worrying too much for mistakes. It is not our mothertongue and it is very good thing to learn through mistakes . That's not an embarrassment at all.

----------


## Shana

> Hi guys, 
> we all know mistakes are usual as well as they are the good lessons for our future corrections. In English sometimes we made some common careless mistakes.
> If we made an English mistake, it felt us so embarrassed. It's not a big problem because embarrassment is universal, and everyone makes mistakes. English just a language it's not a knowledge so the mistakes are usual. However how to avoid these mistakes and before it we have know what are the major mistakes can happen in English?
> I think this discussion may use to all.I'm waiting your answers..... .
> 
> *What are the major mistakes can happen to English speaking and writing? 
> *


It's just the grammar. People don't need to be a perfectionist when it comes to grammar. Because as you become familiar with a language, you would start identifying the faults by yourself. It's a feeling that you develop as you learn something more.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi guys, 
> we all know mistakes are usual as well as they are the good lessons for our future corrections. In English sometimes we made some common careless mistakes.
> If we made an English mistake, it felt us so embarrassed. It's not a big problem because embarrassment is universal, and everyone makes mistakes. English just a language it's not a knowledge so the mistakes are usual. However how to avoid these mistakes and before it we have know what are the major mistakes can happen in English?
> I think this discussion may use to all.I'm waiting your answers..... .
> 
> *What are the major mistakes can happen to English speaking and writing? 
> *


As there is a saying *" The biggest mistake we are doing is thinking that we would make one"*, So stop worrying about the mistake, Start writing and speaking English, English isn't our mother tongue we can make errors in it and learn from them. Start practising with time you will excel in it. All the Best  :Smile:

----------

